# dumme deutsche Internetnutzer!



## MCIglo (27. Mai 2005)

Ciphertrust hat eine neue Statistik veröffentlicht, die zeigt, wie viele neue 'Zombie' Rechner (PCs, die zum versenden von Spam, Viren, Würmern usw. missbraucht werden) es täglich gibt. Deutschland ist das Land in Europa mit dem meisten neu-Zombie-PCs und hat fast ein Viertel des Gesamtwachstums in Europa. (Wenn wir das doch nur mal in positiven Dingen hätten...)
Ich bin immer noch für eine 'Lizenz zum surfen'


> Country  Percentage
> European Union (25 countries) 26%
> United States 20%
> China 15%
> ...



Original Artikel (in englisch)
http://www.ciphertrust.com/resources/statistics/zombie.php


----------



## Sinac (27. Mai 2005)

User sind nunmal dumm, das wird dank Microsoft auch immer so bleiben


----------



## Blaschki (30. Mai 2005)

Ich würde nicht sagen dumm. Unwissent wäre die bessere Formulierung.
Da es eben so BS wie das aus Redmond gibt wo einen vorgegaugelt wird man
hätte was "sehr gutes und sehr sicheres BS gekauft" wird es so bleiben.

Natürlcih werden auch die meiten viren und trojaner für dieses BS geschrieben.
Was lohnt es sich einen virus für ein BS mit nur 1-2% Marktanteil zu programmieren.
Das bleibt doch unbemerkt. Aber wenn man Abends in den Nachrichten von seinem Virus
hören kann freud man sich doch viel mehr.

Und etwas zu diesem BS aus Redmond. Man kann es so zu machen das keine virus und so ran kann.

Also ist es wichtig das die Leute die dies auch können (ich denke einige heir könne dies auch) den Leuten (die Ihr hier als "dumm" bezeichnet dabei zu helfen Ihr BS sicher zu machen.

Also auf ein sichers Europa gegen jeden SPAM, Viren und ....


----------



## MCIglo (30. Mai 2005)

Nein, IMO ist das keine Unwissenheit mehr. In anderen Ländern wird das gleiche OS verwendet. Und sensibilisiert werden die Leute bei uns auch genug.
Die meisten wollen doch garkeine Hilfe. Schau dir doch nur mal die ganzen IE/Outllok/Norton-Threads hier im Forum an.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Mai 2005)

Ich kann das McIglo nur zustimmen.

Es ist zum Großteil wirklich Dummheit der Leute.
Es ist mitlerweile durchweg bekannt wie gefährlich das Internet heutzutage ist, aber keiner hat Lust sich zu informieren.
Keiner hat Lust sein System abzusichern "wozu ich hab nichts geheimes drauf...."

Und egal wie oft man es den Leuten predigt sie wollen es einfach nicht lernen.
Wie oft höre ich den Satz: "Ich brauch doch eh keinen Virenscanner"
Oder "Virenscanner brauchen doch viel zuviel Systemleistung"

Sicherheitsupdates werden nicht heruntergeladen weil es einen "anpisst" oder weil Microsoft ja böse ist.
Stimmt Bill Gates ist unheimlich interesiert daran welche Pornobildchen Herr G.Müller aus Stabbelbach gerade auf seine CD brennt.

Den Leuten ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt "furz" ob ihr PC andere PCs im Internet mit Viren verseucht, oder ob sie andere Postfächer vollspammen mit Werbung für drittklassige Viagra imitate.

Solange der eigene PC nicht abstürzt sind sie zufrieden.

Klar es gibt natürlich auch Diejenigen die es zumindest versuchen ( Ich kann von Jemanden der sich erst seit gestern mit Thema beschäftigt nicht erwarten dass sein PC dich ist wie ein Banktresor ), die andere Leute fragen "Was kann ich machen ?"
Solchen Menschen hilft man dann natürlich auch gerne wenn man sieht dass sie sich wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht haben.

Und es gibt die, die wissen wie es geht und haben es auch gemacht, welche die sich auch nicht scheuen mal die 60€ für einen guten Virenscanner hinzulegen ( verzichtet man halt einmal auf das neuste PC oder xBox Spiel... )
Die sich Tutorials durchlesen zum Thema sichere Routereinstellungen, die sich nicht stören wenn ein Virenscanner 2-3 mal am Tag nach seinen Updates verlangt.


Und es gibt logischerweise auch Leute die davon schlichtweg überhaupt nichts wissen, die gerade ihre ersten Kontakte mit dem Medium Internet haben.
Das sind die Personen bei denen das aus ( entschultbarer ) Unwissenheit passiert.


Aber zum großteil sind die Menschen einfach nur uneinsichtig und blöd.

Und wer sich nun beleidigt fühlt, beschwerden bitte nicht an Microsoft sondern an mich 


Edit: Sollte wirklich ein Herr G.Müller aus Stabbelbach ( ein Ortsname den ich eben erfunden habe ) das hier lesen oder Jemand der das liest ihn kennen möchte ich ausdrücklich mitteilen dass obiges Kommentar mit den Pornobildchen nur ein Beispiel war und weder meine Meinung über Herrn Müller noch seine Freizeitbeschäftigung wiedergibt.

Sicher ist sicher, man weiss ja nie


----------



## MCIglo (30. Mai 2005)

Amen 

BTW: ein guter Virenscanner updated mehr als nur 2 mal täglich. Kaspersky bringt normal stündlich ne neue Patternfile raus. Bei besonderer Bedrohung sind es auch mal 3 oder mehr pro Stunde!
Und was merkt der User davon?
Eine gelbe Sprechblase wird für ein paar Sekunden angezeigt und fertig. Keine Performanceprobleme!


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Mai 2005)

Da kommt ne Sprachblase ? Ist mir nie aufgefallen , ich seh nur dass die Definitionsdateien selten älter als 2 Stunden sind 
Mit dem 2-3 Mal gehe ich davon aus das man 6 Stunden Online ist und auf überprüfung auf Updates 3 Stunden ( was glaubich Standarteinstellung ist ) eingestellt ist 

3 Updates stündlich ist dann schon ein wenig ähm viel ( aber keineswegs schlecht im Gegenteil ), ich hab das Autoupdate auf 1 Stunde gesetzt und denke das man damit doch recht gut fährt 

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab die Balloon Tips ( oder wie das heist ) ja deaktiviert bei XP weil sie mir auf den Senkel gingen


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Mai 2005)

Mmmh...ich möcht jetzt nichts schönreden, 

aber dass die Leute in DE so viel dümmer sind als andere, kann ich nicht erkennen.
Als Statistik sagt dies doch recht wenig aus, da Faktoren wie Anzahl an Internetzugängen,
durchschnittliche Onlinezeit und Verkauf neuer Rechner nicht berücksichtigt werden....

Ich hab das mal hochgerechnet:


```
| %  |Nutzer(Mio)|Zombies tgl.|Zombies tgl./Mio Nutzer
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
Brazil 	      | 5% |   14      | 8600       |614
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
South Korea   |10% |   29      |17200       |593	  
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
Spain 	      | 3% |   10      | 5160       |516
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
France 	      | 6% |   22      |10320       |469
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
China 	      |15% |   94      |25800       |274
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
Germany       | 6% |   39      |10320       |264
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
Taiwan 	      | 2% |   14      | 3440       |245
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
United States |20% |  159      |34400       |216
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
United Kingdom| 3% |   25      | 5160       |206
--------------+----+-----------+------------+-------------------------
Japan 	      | 4% |   57      | 6880       |120
```

Das erstaunliche daran ist für mich eher, dass Länder wie Taiwan, China und Südkorea auch nicht besser dastehen, wobei man selbst das nicht sagen kann, wenn man nicht alle Faktoren kennt.

Ob weltweit täglich 172000 neue Zombies nun wirklich viel sind, mag ich auch nicht einzuschätzen... dazu müsste man wissen, wieviel neue Rechner täglich verkauft werden bzw. wieviel neue Internetanschlüsse geschaltet werden.


----------



## MCIglo (30. Mai 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kommt ne Sprachblase ? Ist mir nie aufgefallen , ich seh nur dass die Definitionsdateien selten älter als 2 Stunden sind
> Mit dem 2-3 Mal gehe ich davon aus das man 6 Stunden Online ist und auf überprüfung auf Updates 3 Stunden ( was glaubich Standarteinstellung ist ) eingestellt ist
> 
> 3 Updates stündlich ist dann schon ein wenig ähm viel ( aber keineswegs schlecht im Gegenteil ), ich hab das Autoupdate auf 1 Stunde gesetzt und denke das man damit doch recht gut fährt
> ...



Jo, 3h ist default. Habs aber auch auf 1h. 3Updates/h ist extrem, sag ich ja. Ist keinesfalls die Regel. Aber an so manchen Tagen habe ich das schon erlebt.


----------



## tittli (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Kenne mich auch nicht wirklich gut aus was die Sicherheit betrifft, denke aber das mein PC relativ gut geschützt ist. Was könnt ihr so empfehlen? Wie sicher ist mein Laptop mit dem Panda und dem Ad-Aware?
gruss


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. Mai 2005)

Stellt sich die Frage was man unter sicher versteht. Weiters auch, welches Panda-Produkt du meinst.

Nur mit Ad-Aware schauts schon ziemlich düster aus ...


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Mai 2005)

Adaware ist ja auch eigentlich da um den PC sicher zu machen, sondern wie der name schon sagt es sucht Spyware und Adware.
Ist aber auf jeden Fall zuverlässiger als SpyBot Seek & Destroy, denn dieses Programm hab ich schon einige Systeme abschiesen gesehen 
Panda ist nicht schlecht, aber neigte zumindest bei meinen Tests genauso wie FreeAntivir zu sehr vielen Fehlalarmen wo harmlose Programme als Trojaner erkannt wurden ( was bei FreeAntivir aber beabsichtigt ist von H+B EDV ).
Auserdem frag ich mich, was ist das wenn eine Firma ihre Definitionsdateien nicht verschlüsselt ?
Ich würde generell Jedem zu GData oder Kaspersky raten, die Erkennungsrate der beiden liegt bei über 99%
Und die Fehlerkennungsraten sind verschwindent gering.

Ein erster großer Schritt in richtung Sicherheit sind auf jeden Fall regelmäsige Windowsupdates.
Ich glaube Patchtag bei Microsoft ist immer der erste Dienstag im Monat ? Bin mir nicht sicher da ich ab Dienstag Mittag eh immer offline bin bis zum Freitag


----------



## MCIglo (31. Mai 2005)

Der Patchday ist aber normal nur für Patches, die nicht kritisch sind. Kritische Patches kommen zwischendurch (sobald die Chaoten es halt geschafft haben...).
Ich rate jedem, 1mal pro Woche einen Updatecheck zu fahren.
Als AntiVirus-Software gibt es nichts besseres als Kaspersky AntiVirus. PersonalFirewalls sind der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt (siehe Signatur)

Habe erst gestern wieder einen solchen Vollidioten gehabt.
Arbeite ja im UHD und war bei einem Kunden im Büro. Der hat mich dann gefragt, wie er sein Home-Notebook mit WinXP sicher machen kann, da er ständig wegen Trojanern und Würmern neu isntallieren muss. Auf die Frage, ob er Updates isntalliert: 'Ne, dafür hab cih keine Zeit'
Ich musste mich schwer beherrschen, dem nciht auf die Fresse zu hauen. Vor allem war ich bei ihm, weil auf seinem PC@work ein Trojaner gefunden wurde...
Solchen Leuten gehört der PC weggenommen!


----------



## Christoph (31. Mai 2005)

@MCIglo
 Du solltest an deinen Aggressionsschüben arbeiten. Anscheinend bist du ja ein besonderer Intelligenzbolzen, warum wechseln du dann nicht gleich zu Linux und verschonst uns mit deinen super Ratschlägen


----------



## Sinac (31. Mai 2005)

Christoph Hochgatterer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @MCIglo
> Du solltest an deinen Aggressionsschüben arbeiten. Anscheinend bist du ja ein besonderer Intelligenzbolzen, warum wechseln du dann nicht gleich zu Linux und verschonst uns mit deinen super Ratschlägen


Naja, ich kann das schon ganz gut nachvollziehen. Es ist einfach so, das die meisten Leute keinen PC nutzen sollten weil sie einfach zuwenig Bewusstsein für Sicherheit etc. haben. Ich meine sollten sie gerne, aber ich hasse es wenn dann über alles und jeden geschümpft wird wenn was danaben geht! Ist doch wie mit einem Auto, wenn ich zu doof bin mein Auto abzuschließen und ab und zu mal Öl und Wasser nachzuschauen habe ich nunmal Pech gehabt! Ich alleine und niemand anders, genau wie bei einem PC. Und das dieses Sicherheitsbewusstsein niemals entstanden ist liegt ganz eindeutig an Microsoft!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn das Thema hier nicht ganz fix wieder normale Züge annimmt, wird es dicht gemacht. MCIglo, schön und gut, aber so etwas wie "Ich musste mich schwer beherrschen, dem nicht auf die Fresse zu hauen." geht einen Tick zu weit. Du kannst denken über Leute was du willst, aber äußern kannst du es auf eine andere Weise, bitte.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was du dich so aufregst? Wenn du so ein toller Hecht bist, hast du doch sicher den Mega-Virenscanner und die Mega-Firewall und den Mega-Spamfilter, defacto solltest du doch von diesen "dummen Internetnutzern“, die unwissentlich Mails/Viren/Würmer verenden, verschont bleiben.

Gib uns bzw. den "dummen deutschen Internetnutzern" eine Liste mit Dingen, die man unbedingt einhalten sollte, mit vielen Programmen die was taugen, die das Umherirren im Web sicher(er) macht, und schreib es in einen FAQ Thread für diesen Bereich. Davon haben wir alle mehr, zumal dieses sinnfreie geflame gegen alles und jeden keinem weiter hilft.


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. Mai 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist doch wie mit einem Auto, wenn ich zu doof bin mein Auto abzuschließen und ab und zu mal Öl und Wasser nachzuschauen habe ich nunmal Pech gehabt! Ich alleine und niemand anders, genau wie bei einem PC.


 
Und wenn ich zu doof bin zu merken dass mein Bremsweg sich langsam vervierfacht und ich dadurch Jemanden tot fahre.....
Soviel dazu


----------



## MCIglo (31. Mai 2005)

Jan Seifert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß auch nicht, was du dich so aufregst? Wenn du so ein toller Hecht bist, hast du doch sicher den Mega-Virenscanner und die Mega-Firewall und den Mega-Spamfilter, defacto solltest du doch von diesen "dummen Internetnutzern“, die unwissentlich Mails/Viren/Würmer verenden, verschont bleiben.


Ich selbst bleibe verschont. Geht aber ums Prinzip!



			
				Jan Seifert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gib uns bzw. den "dummen deutschen Internetnutzern" eine Liste mit Dingen, die man unbedingt einhalten sollte, mit vielen Programmen die was taugen, die das Umherirren im Web sicher(er) macht, und schreib es in einen FAQ Thread für diesen Bereich. Davon haben wir alle mehr, zumal dieses sinnfreie geflame gegen alles und jeden keinem weiter hilft.


Schau mal in meine Signatur. Ist zwar nicht von mir verfasst, beinhaltet aber alles, was man wissen muss.


----------



## hogakieiinsellahnau (5. Juni 2005)

Das ist wohl alles richtig was in den einzelnen Antworten als Argumente verwendet wird, aber der Fehler liegt doch erstens an den Personenkreise die im Internet etwas surfen und zweitens an der Unwissenheit dieser Personen.
Selbst bei meiner Tochter (12Jahre) ist das Problem nicht wichtig, Papa wird es schon richten wenn was schief läuft, aber mir Ihren Internetführerschein aus der Schule zeigen und behaupten jetzt darf ich auch ins Internet, das ist der blanke Hohn, die können ja noch nicht mal erklären was denn der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Bedrohungsarten ist, geschweige denn verstehen was hier passiert und warum.

Ich bin in meinem Bekanntenkreis mindestens einmal im Monat unterwegs um die Kisten wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen und das dauert dann ganz schön lange, das schlimmste was mir mal passiert ist; ich habe drei Tage an einem Rechner gesessen der nicht mehr ging, dort habe ich 84 Viren 25 Würmer 16 Trojaner und 44 andere Bedrohungen gefunden, als ich versucht hatte Ihm zu erklären wie man hier vorgehen muß, gab es eine einfache Antwort: Du würdest das schon regel und ich sollte den PC halt sicherer machen, als ich Ihm versucht habe zu erklären wie er mit den neuen Programmen umgehen müßte wollte er dieses nicht wissen, der PC muß laufen. nach 14 Tagen mußte ich wieder hin, er hatte es doch wirklich geschafft über die Firewall alle Programme die für das Internet nötig sind zu deaktivieren, wenn man halt bei einer Meldung nicht liest was da steht, dann kommt halt so was raus.

Die alte Generation ist überfordert und die neue Generation will davon nichts wissen, mal sehen wo das noch endet.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juni 2005)

Genau diese Leute mein ich, die mit ihrer " ist mir doch sowas von egal " Einstellung.
Das bezeichne ich als Dumm.

Genauso ist bei mir im Forum.
"Mein Vater mach dann schon wieder alles ganz wenn was nichtmehr geht"
oder
"Dann installier ich halt mein Windows neu...."

Etwas was ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, meine letzte Neuinstallation liegt glaube ich über 1 Jahr zurück, und das System ist immernoch Virenfrei und Stabil.
Die wenigen Sekunden täglich für die Updates des Virenscanners, und die wenigen Minuten in der Woche für das Windowsupdate.
Das ist immer noch 10mal weniger weniger Zeit als ich für eine komplette Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems und aller Anwendungen brauche.


----------

